# spring flooding



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jonesy16 said:


> It was a concern at one time when I was boat less but this year is a different story. Still a good idea in my opinion....gives a couple more fields foot access. Wish I could of attended Saturday but work got in the way.....maybe the next meeting. Shi kid...how far is the water below center street bridge?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


probably at the bridge. cant get down there to see it. this should give you an idea tho.

7-11 .5 miles from bridge.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> probably at the bridge. cant get down there to see it. this should give you an idea tho.
> 
> 7-11 .5 miles from bridge.


Wow....I've seen it bad at that intersection before but not that bad. Looks like you need to wear waders to get a slurpee! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

No kidding! All that flooding is wild! I feel bad for the folks that are having to deal with the property damage.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Man! Just checked National Weather Service and I dont know what it says for you guys down there, but they are predicting ALOT of rain this next week.


----------



## Mallard870 (Aug 11, 2005)

Went for a ride yesterday after the meeting! Left St. Charles and headed east through the farm fields, across the Hulien rd parking lot and into the flooded woods without getting out of the boat!! We also went into the triange marsh, 29 marsh and woods refuge again without getting out of the boat or braking plane....simply amazing the amount of water out there right now. Wish I would have remembered the camera. 

Thanks Jason for posting the pics.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

bunch of friends head out there today in boats, imagine i'll have more pic's soon as they post up.

boat launch on hulien rd.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Mallard870 said:


> Went for a ride yesterday after the meeting! Left St. Charles and headed east through the farm fields, across the Hulien rd parking lot and into the flooded woods without getting out of the boat!! We also went into the triange marsh, 29 marsh and woods refuge again without getting out of the boat or braking plane....simply amazing the amount of water out there right now. Wish I would have remembered the camera.
> 
> Thanks Jason for posting the pics.


Dean - were you and Brian able to get that pump secured?


----------



## Mallard870 (Aug 11, 2005)

Nope, brakes kept locking up on the trailer that the motor was on. We were able to move it about 10 ft, but not far enough. I'm sure it isn't even visible right now!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Mallard870 said:


> Nope, brakes kept locking up on the trailer that the motor was on. We were able to move it about 10 ft, but not far enough. I'm sure it isn't even visible right now!


kinda baffled why that pump was not moved out by dnr. we had 3-4 days before flood hit level, figured that would be a no brainer so didn't even worry about it.


----------



## Mallard870 (Aug 11, 2005)

Ding! Ding! Ding!

Thats kinda what I thought too.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

That looks expensive to repair. Might take more than a simple fill with a backhoe. 

On the bright side, I think all of us with Mud Motors can jump the dikes at this point and not worry about a chainsaw winch. 

I would think it is pretty dangerous to be out there in any boat right now. That water did not look like it was flowing all that slow through the dike. 

Not counting the damage to equipment, how much damage is usually casued by flooding like this to crops, fields, and in general, habitat there ?


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

That is a lot of water. I took this picture this weekend of a golf course in Clinton township. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Receding a little bit today

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Receding a little bit today
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


until the next wave comes. Supposed to get 1/4" to 1/2" here overnight, then more tomorrow, and it all comes right your way. Thursday sounds like especially heavy rain again :sad:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

shots from the air today


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cool pics....wasn't the last bad flood out there04' 05' 06'? I remember they had a tough time planting corn in 1-5....it was 3 feet tall. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> shots from the air today


Flooded woods...Now I would drive 3 hours for that 

Seriously though, not good for established resources...


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm 25, grew up on 52 near Swan creek red. I have never seen shots like that before. 

Thank you for sharing!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

Not as bad as '86 but not good in any sense of the word for the Flats. 30's pump drive motor under water (diesel engine), all pumps will need to have drives cleaned/lubed before dewatering can begin. Can't even guess how much dike repair required before planting can begin. Very expensive and TIME consuming. Will keep Vic, Jeff & the part timers very busy repairing which means the other projects they had planned will be on hold till this is finished. Just have to wait & see how bad it's really going to be.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I wish we had a "before" pic from this same spot for those who aren't familiar with what you're looking at. Amazing to think about the volume of water to do this. For those uninitiated to the area, these dikes are tall, and the ditches are deep...you're talking 10'-12' or more in many cases. So for the water to be cresting them is pretty freaking amazing. Although as Bud said, this is kind of par for the course on the flats. As we said Saturday, the area could be considered the "sump crock" of Michigan.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

wahleye said:


> I was out in the flooded woods this weekend and noticed a couple large masses of phragmites. They were out in the open near the south end.
> Is there plans to kill it before it can take over?
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I sure hope so. Those things are terrible.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

they did study on them couple years ago. they came to the determination those stands were the native version of phrag...now i'm not sure if your picture is the same stands or not tho. they did spraying for phrag last couple years around the fed side and some in state side.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> they did study on them couple years ago. they came to the determination those stands were the native version of phrag...now i'm not sure if your picture is the same stands or not tho. they did spraying for phrag last couple years around the fed side and some in state side.


Correct. And that study did show a few locations of the non-native, invasive type, which is what they sprayed last year. I believe the DNR has budgeted some money to do a limited amount of spraying again this year. Although who knows what their budget will look like now with all of this flooding.


----------



## wahleye (Oct 1, 2010)

Cool, just wanted to make sure someone was aware of it. I didn't know there were native phrags around here. Thanks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

